# USB 3.0 20pin Motherboard Header - Can it be split into 2?



## Erakith

Couple of things:
Sorry if this has been asked before, I DID do a search first
Sorry if this question is ******ed - I know the headers can support a max # of USB 3.0 ports, but I can't remember what that max is.

-

Sup
I have a case with a USB 3.0 front panel.
My motherboard (just ordered, ASRock z77 Extreme6) has a 2-port front (or rear) 3.0 i/o block.
Motherboard has 1x 20-pin usb 3.0 header.

Want to use both the front panel i/o, and the mobo block freebie.

Wat do?


----------



## Erakith

Bump? Sorry for the necro, really need an answer.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

USB 2.0 and 3.0 headers both drive 2 ports each. If you REALLY want to split it so it's one port front and one port rear, you can, it shouldn't be that difficult to fashion separate wires for each half. Here's the pinout diagram:










Personally I'd keep it simple and just run the one header cable to the case's USB ports and leave the Asrock bracket for the future, but if you want to do different, go ahead.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> USB 2.0 and 3.0 headers both drive 2 ports each. If you REALLY want to split it so it's one port front and one port rear, you can, it shouldn't be that difficult to fashion separate wires for each half. Here's the pinout diagram:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I'd keep it simple and just run the one header cable to the case's USB ports and leave the Asrock bracket for the future, but if you want to do different, go ahead.


Ah.. Only 2 ports per header. Doesn't seem worth it for one additional port, so I'll just leave the extra 3.0 i/o block out of the case.

Thanks for the response.


----------

